# Acoplar polea en eje motor



## arcadi (Nov 7, 2011)

Buenas,

  Estoy buscando en la red como acoplar una polea como la de la imagen, a un eje de motor.
Parece un tema muy basico, pero tengo mis dudas ya que no tengo el motor ni la polea a
disposicion. (Estamos buscando los materiales)










¿Alguien me puede hechar un cable de como se conecta esto al eje del motor?


Si se tiene que mecanizar, o hay un piñon de ajuste...


Gracias.


----------



## yair17 (Nov 7, 2011)

hola amigo si es una polea para correa dentada lo que podrias hacer es aser un agujero en la parte principal (por un costado ) para poder meter un tornillo el cual se presionara con el eje del motor evitando que esta se mueva, es importante saver el diametro del eje del motor para que la polea entre justa o un poco floja no mucho ya que puede llegar a cabecear y no tendra un buen balanceo.

de otra manera consigue una espcie de pricioneros para que le pongas uno atras y otro en ferente para que lo precione y no se salga ni se mueva.
espero te sirva.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola Amigo, seria bueno que comentes la aplicacion que piensas darle a tu mecanismo, en base a ello dara una dimension de la fuerza de trabajo y podremos ver tipo de fijacion.


----------



## parcas (Nov 7, 2011)

Esas poleas (por lo general de paso 5) ya poseen rosca para colocar un gusano para ajustarlo al eje del motor (hay muchos tipos y modelos.  Entonces solo te queda igualar el agujero de la polea con respecto al eje del motor (respectiva mecha y calisuar). si el motor tiene chavetero y la fuerza a realizar es alta, realiza una cavidad en la polea para utilizar chaveta. Si no eliminala y usa solo los gusanos. Saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 7, 2011)

Las poleas entran ajustadas a los ejes de motor, los ejes estan provistos de una ranura para recibir una cuña, la cual ajusta tambien con la polea. Para motores grandes se puede calentar la polea y colocarla en el eje, asi entra más facil, una vez que enfríe ajusta perfecto.
Tambien hay poleas que tienen prisionero, ya séa de tornillo allen o tornillo con cabeza.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2011)

¿ Y si le pagas a un tornero . . . . ?


----------



## arcadi (Nov 8, 2011)

El eje del motor es de 5mm, y tiene que ofrecer una fuerza máxima de 0.45N·m. Es para montar una
mini-fresadora CNC.

Mañana llamo a la empresa del motor para saber si lleva chavetero.

Ya os mantendre informados.


----------



## jccoellar (Ene 4, 2012)

el calor producido por una llama y transmitido a una pieza metalica la dilata facilmente ,ciertos metales dilatan mas que otros ,ej: el aluminio se expande mas que el hierro ,

si dejas una decima de milimetro de diferencia en frio ,al calentarlo entrara con mucha facilidad y debes hacerlo rapidamente porque tienes un margen de unos segundos antes de enfriarse y recuperar su diametro original, si logras usar esta tecnica , te sorprenderia de lo fuerte que queda


----------

